# Looking for a Whizzer Bi-Lite and tail light assembly



## Chris Kennedy (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey all!

Alive and enjoying the restoration of my 1949 Pacemaker! I am looking for a Bi-Lite and tail light assembly. Any condition, as I will consider any and all!

As usual, any leads or help, would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Chris Kennedy


----------

